# Corner Bass Trap



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

been away for a while, I am now back home and its time to continue HT room treatment.

The triangle corner absorbers, what is the recommended size and thickness, this is for the back corners of the room, top and bottom.

Peter


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There isn't really a thickness to them - they're solid triangular chunks. 17x17x24" is a common size.

Bryan


----------



## FOH (Aug 27, 2012)

+1


I may add; Bryan listed a common size, however the front face of the treatment really benefits from being as big as possible. 


Utilize whatever you have good and inexpensive access to. Unless one is considering spanning the corners with rigid panels, the "super chunk" type approach is less expensive. Most importantly, when executed correctly, more effective. You mentioned the triangle corner absorbers. Many simply use the stacked rigid board, but that gets expensive and besides, the rigid is best for reflection point treatment. 


Ideally, I'd use either mineral wool (Safe-N-sound), or fluffy glass fiber (typical pink fluffy stuff). Regarding the size, clearly the bigger the better. The smaller triangles work great. However, if you have the space to go even bigger, the bass traps will be more effective down into the range where you'll likely need it most. 


Most make them by cutting four pieces out of a 2'x4' section. You can take a 2'x4' panel, and cut it into a big "V", resulting in three pieces. Two small triangles, one big triangle. Then, by stacking them alternately ... ie., the big 4' wide (48"x34") triangle piece on the bottom. Then place the two smaller triangles next to one another for the next layer, repeating all the way up. 


This creates a superb, broadband bass trap, that reaches way down where many rooms need the help.


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

What if I post a couple of pics of my room, maybe that will be enough info for you guys to help me with my placement


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

The room is not quite finished, but I think it will be enough info to see the walls and where I have absorbers and such

Peter


----------



## FOH (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool room. :T

The dipole surrounds complicate matters somewhat, but it's doable merely another item to be mindful of. 

It's difficult to tell, but how close is the seating to the rear wall? With seating that's relatively close to the wall behind, one can often benefit from massive absorption behind the LP. 

Also, if you're considering rear corner/triangle style traps, I'd strongly consider placing some facing material on the top 25% or so, as to provide some reflective life for that particular half of the dipole output. 

Can you elaborate on the front wall area, it's again a bit tough to determine what I'm looking at curtains? treatments? etc.. 


You've got a nice, symmetrical room, a good platform from which to pursue this exercise. 


Thanks, and best of luck


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi FOH,
the couch is about 3 ft from the back wall, the large absorber behind is, 4" thick ultratel and its 4" from the wall
the front corners are 6" thick bass traps, the side panels are 2" ultratel
Above and below the screen is 3" acoustic absorbers

Please excuse the furniture and the junk around the place, trying to solve the room acoustics before I go further

Peter


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Do I need any treatments on the left and right side of the sitting pos?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not for anything special - other than if you need to further reduce the decay time. Side wall treatments are more in the reflection zone between you and the speakers.

Bryan


----------

